# Thinking of a 2nd V



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all
Axel our V is now 13 months old. He loves playing with other dogs and I was wondering if it would be a good idea to add another V to our household. He's a very active guy and was quite hard headed but has been very well behaved after going to obedience school this summer. He just goes crazy when he meets another dog, and even tries to make himself look smaller with the little ones to encourage them to play with him. It's not easy getting him play dates. 
Is it a good idea to add a puppy? Should it be a male of female, or does it matter? 
Thx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have 2 and we love it. Miles is 21 months and Chase is 19 weeks. 

We have regular contact with our breeder and she has been around Miles. She helped us pick our puppy from the littler we selected to complement Miles' personality. 

Miles is the sweetest boy ever, but he is fearful and submissive. We have worked very hard with her help for him to overcome his fears. Now he's great, but she wanted to be sure a second dog would reinforce his improving confidence vs. shut him down as he can do sometimes when intimidated. We wanted a rescue V, but were recommended not to get one per Miles' personality. Once comfortable, Miles is good with all dogs so we could get a boy or a girl. We chose a 2nd boy. During puppy picking, I immediately gravitated towards a puppy just like Miles. The little cuddly one on the bottom of the pile. We were recommended to take Chase instead, the largest and in the top 2 dominant ones of the litter. The thought process was his confidence would help Miles in new and scary situations. He is meant to be the leader when he's older. 

We couldn't have asked for a better match! They are best friends! I highly recommend having your breeder or a good trainer help you decide.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We have two males and they are great!!!

If you can support them and care for them I say why not have two.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Go for it! We have 2 and I wouldn't have it any other way!

We got our female when our male was 6 (now they are 8 and 2) but I think it would have been better to get her when he was younger (but circumstances didn't allow for that at the time and we were waiting for our 2nd pup for almost a year). They are the best of friends and adore each other but it probably would have been better for both if their energy levels were better matched. He still has tons of energy but he tires eventually, as an 8 year old will do, while she has boundless energy and never quits.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't do it...... 

It's a nightmare and 'Double The Trouble'..... :'(

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ditto, my workday is hard enough... no need to put up with twice the headache ;D


----------



## mlenzen (Mar 2, 2011)

We have 2 as well and its awesome. Otto is 4 and Sady is 2 1/2 and they are half brother and sister. Like Forrest Gump said "they go together like peas and carrots". Where ever Otto goes Sady goes. They even sleep together. No issues except twice the food and vet bills.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Absolutely adore my 2 and wouldn't have it any other way, but both boys quite young at 17 mo and 11 mo, so still working very hard at obedience training, which has to be done separately, so twice as much work there!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience to offer - other than we've doggysat in the past and its nice having another pup around! I can't wait to get a permanent playmate for Otto! We are aiming for 2015 which will make Otto 4 when the time comes - older than I'd like but that will be the best timing for us. *mlezwn*, your post made me exceptionally hopeful for another pup! 
*Green*, I say, go for it! If you do, is love to read how you decide to choose your next one.
*milesmom*, I would also like to have our future breeder's input when picking the next pup!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We have 2 and love it! We recently rescued a 4 year old adult male as a companion for our 2 year old female. They are absolutely best friends. They play for hours in our yard - both together and independently. Best decision we ever made. 

We allow no playing/wrestling in the house. These active dogs would destroy the place! When they start they get a correction and if they don't listen, they get sent outside. Gotta have rules - especially when there are two.

Initially I was worried about leaving them alone at the house when we go out but they are little champs. They just sleep - even if it's for 3-4 hours. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Can't even image only one. Bailey is eating my ear over the back of my easy chair as I type this, and Chloe is under a pillow next to mom on the couch. We laugh every evening with these two.

If you are committed, do it. Twice the work, three times the pleasure.

RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My husband would like a second V. Help me! Dharma is 15-16 weeks old, we have 2 cats who the dog just adores annoying, 2 guinea pigs and a budgie. No way no how is this going to happen. my training one puppy, going to work and physiotherapy from a car accident, plus my zoo is enough. One would think my husband was trying to kill me............LOL.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey is only 4 months old and im already broody for another one, i think it would be great for him to have a playmate. Wont do anything about is until he is at least 1 though. two puppies at the same time OMG i would crack up


----------

